# I went to Sams



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

this morning, I've been feeding my bees and needed to replace some sugar that we have in the preps although no one living here uses sugar.Anyway I bought a hundred pounds at Sams for 55.52.
I stopped at a Walmarts before leaving the big city for the country(Pop about 24,000) I walked down the sugar isle and their sugar was 47.52 for one hundred pounds and I didn't even need a card to shop there, this is my last yr of taking a Sams card from thr kids even as a gift.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I use to have a Sam's card and gave it up for the same reason. You might want to go get another 100# at WalMart. Read yesterday where wm is dropping their roll back price promo and will be raising their grocery prices by 20%.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Clarice said:


> I use to have a Sam's card and gave it up for the same reason. You might want to go get another 100# at WalMart. Read yesterday where wm is dropping their roll back price promo and will be raising their grocery prices by 20%.


well if they do that in my area, they will definitely lose business, many of the groceries are competing just fine with them...


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Read yesterday where wm is dropping their roll back price promo and will be raising their grocery prices by 20%.


They've raised their prices higher than that on some of their products. Since I came to this forum I've been trying to stock up on food and now I'm glad that I did. Their cans of Folgers coffee used to be about $6.40 and I bought 8 of them. Now the price has increased to $7.20. They had a sale a while back on boxes of macaroni and cheese, 5 for $2.50. I bought 11 of the 5 box packs and now the price of the same packs is $3.66. I've been buying other things in bulk as well over the spring and summer and have noticed that in only a few months the cost of food is accelerating.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Sams seems to have a some items available that Walmart doesn't carry. I would just call and ask prices before I headed out.


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

My wife and I just buy the store brand (Kroger) sugar in the 4lb bags, just buy large quantities. We do a lot of canning of jams and jellies so we use it up. Much better price buying the smaller bags than at Sam's club. You have to do your homework with Sam's club, they do NOT have the best prices on larger bulk items. Your pocketbook will appreciate the time you spend camparing.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Compared to Albertsons and Safeway, Walmart is a Godsend.

When our Walmart becomes a Super Walmart, it's going to be like getting a big pay raise for us.

This morning I'm going to go purchase a multi tool, Mini Maglite and some other items for a missionary going to Africa. I checked out Target, but today I'm going to Walmart and figure I'll average lower overall.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

The Sunday paper is a cheap investment and the internet is on...use it to research local prices. Not only will you get the cost of the paper in coupons, you will know when you have a good deal or not.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, in our area:

Our local paper's coupons are generally for items that aren't needed anyway or are for name brand items when there are much cheaper alternatives.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I keep a list of the grocery stores in my area and what day they change their ads next to the computer. When I write my grocery list I check out who has what I need on sale and plan my shopping that way. 

Sam's does have good prices on some things. I buy the 25# bag of flour for $6.93. At the grocery store it is $1.99 for 5lbs on sale. 

I was going to say that I buy the 10# bag of sugar for $4.75, but I checked the price and it is up to $5.98! It jumped $1.23 in two weeks!! YIKES!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a Mfg. Rep. and wont do wm, Kroger in my town has 4.6oz of Crest TP 10 for $10.00, time to stock up. Stores in my area compete well against wm, it's just the sheeple who are conditioned to go there.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I just can't 'pay' someone to shop in their store. (It is not in my nature)... So when it comes to Sams and the others ... I'll pass.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

*Andi said:


> I just can't 'pay' someone to shop in their store. (It is not in my nature)... So when it comes to Sams and the others ... I'll pass.


 paying to shop there is not the only catch, you bring your own boxes or bags, you ring yourself out and most of their things are no bargin


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

My membership was a birthday gift. I have not decided whether or not to continue it. The flour is my biggest savings there, OJ and butter are reasonable there also (at least in my area). I do compare all of my prices before I shop. 

Honestly I usually get the best deals at Aldi's or grocery store loss leaders (meats).


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

You have shop carefully. I did a 15 wk trial at Sam's this summer. They have 50# bags of rice for $14, cheap TP, pasta was $4 for 6lbs and several other items that local stores couldn't beat, but the dog food was about 10% more than walmart. I grabbed some golf cart batteries for back up power too. 
The cheapest price I could find for rice at a local market more than double Sam's price. I "made back" my membership fee in one trip, but I spent enough there in 15 weeks that I don't need to go back for a long time.


----------



## trebmaster (Oct 14, 2010)

"save alot" grocery is the best price i can find. I cant even grow and can tomatos,corn, beans for the price i get them there.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Sure you're not confusing Sams with some other store? I have never ever, not once got to 'ring myself out" they don't even have self serve lanes here in Michigan.
As for sugar- just watch out for what you are buying- right now beet sugar is made from GMO beets and I won't eat it. I bought cane sugar at Sam's for $14/25lbs just this summer but now it is up to $15.39/25lbs.
All of our local stores have sugar much higher than that at .$3.79 for 5 lbs (save a lot has it $2.50 for only 4 lbs you gotta read them labels closely no days still no bargain there.). The only way it might be cheaper is if a big store puts it out as a loss leader.
The big bags of flour went up a buck each also.
Bread flour $7.60/25lbs
All purpose $7.30/25lbs
Even at the restaurant supply store I can't get flour that cheaply- and it is a pretty good flour as I make my own bread and am a bit picky about flours. The bread flour is around $3 for 5lbs in almost all the stores around here-I would end up paying over$7 more for my flour. I go thru almost 100lbs to 125lbs of bread flour a year, and about 50lbs of AP flour. so I save quite a bit of cash for other things. (it saves me about $44 a year and if you decduct the $25 fee it still saves me $19)
But at sam's I can get tons of other things mega cheap compared to the other grocery stores.
My olive oil(the good kind EVOO) was 1/2 what it was in the grocery store for the same amount. I bought 2 liters for $10.99 and right across the street it was $20.99.
The 6lb bag of pasta was up by about .50¢ also, but still better than store prices.
Plus you are not going to find herbs and spices at the same prices that Sam's has- even Gordens food service can't compare. I got 5.5 oz of basil (mine molded in the drying this year) for $2.33 and in the regular stores you get maybe 1 oz for $3. Same with the oregano- even tho I grow and dry my own it is just not as strong as the store bought kind-so I mainly use my fresh stuff in the summer. 5 oz for about $2.60.
We even bought milk there as none of the local stores had theirs on sale this week. $2.30 gallon whole milk(no growth hormones either) 
You just have to know your prices and shop around- and I really don't need any more of those plastic grocery bags hanging out. so I don't mind no bags or I will sometimes actually use the reusable bags for the purpose they were made for.
And Yes I know-- I watch every penny and keep an eye on the prices!But we only go to Sam's every other month and usually because we are going to be in town anyway, so am not making special trips there.
and I do shop at two maybe three stores a week to get the bargains, but my local grocery stores are right across the street from one another and the save a lot is on the way home from me. I can stretch $100 bucks like a fat gal's girdle!:lolsmash:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We don't have Sam's here, but we do have Costco. They put in a few self-check lanes last year, and that's been great because it's faster. Seems the store is always packed. 

Some things, such as white flour, are cheaper there, by far. Other things, like sugar, are cheaper are Wally. Right now it's $11.50 for 25 lbs. of white sugar there. I'll have to take a look at the bags next time I'm there and see if it's beet sugar or cane sugar. Appreciate the heads-up on that, Emerald.

My husband and I used to buy a card every-other year and then stock up before it expired. This year a neigbor lady offered to go in half on the card if she could be on it too. I didn't think that would work, because their rules clearly say "one other household member may have a free card". My card was due to expire last month, so this lady and I went to Costco and we walked up to the desk where you renew or buy cards. I said "I'd like to renew my card, and I want to change my family member". To my surprise, they never batted an eye. She just removed my husband's name, asked for my friend's driver's license, put in the info, took her picture, handed her the card, took our money, and that was it. So I got a half-price membership? I'm still amazed over it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I just got a 'free' 90 day membership at BJ's... I have never been, but I assume it is very similar to Sam's/CostCo 

any input?


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

trebmaster said:


> "save alot" grocery is the best price i can find. I cant even grow and can tomatos,corn, beans for the price i get them there.


We avoid buying off-brand food from the discount grocery stores if we have a choice. I'd rather pay 10 to 20 % more for stuff grown in US than consume God-knows-what from Mexico, Indonesia, China or some other 3rd world $hithole that uses pesticides and other chemicals that we can't even legally possess here in America, much less spray it on our veggies -- then eat it.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Stiff competition...*



The_Blob said:


> well if they do that in my area, they will definitely lose business, many of the groceries are competing just fine with them...


Heard on the radio that Wally World is also taking a beating from the dollar stores!  We get most of our personal hygiene, household cleaning and some food items from Dollar Tree. Cost about 1/3 of what we paid at Walmart.  :2thumb:


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

"So I got a half-price membership? I'm still amazed over it."

Never be amazed at the laziness of the American worker. That's one reason we are in this jam to start with.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> We avoid buying off-brand food from the discount grocery stores if we have a choice. I'd rather pay 10 to 20 % more for stuff grown in US than consume God-knows-what from Mexico, Indonesia, China or some other 3rd world $hithole that uses pesticides and other chemicals that we can't even legally possess here in America, much less spray it on our veggies -- then eat it.


My daughter works for Kroger, and she's in "Dairy". When the Darigold truck comes in they have all the brands, from the same dairy outside of town. Same milk, with Darigold, Albertson's, Kroger/Smith's, Wal-mart, etc., on the labels. The driver laughs about people who won't buy one brand or another.

I don't know that other foods (cereal, canned goods, etc.) do things the same way.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> My daughter works for Kroger, and she's in "Dairy". When the Darigold truck comes in they have all the brands, from the same dairy outside of town. Same milk, with Darigold, Albertson's, Kroger/Smith's, Wal-mart, etc., on the labels. The driver laughs about people who won't buy one brand or another.
> 
> I don't know that other foods (cereal, canned goods, etc.) do things the same way.


I'd guess that ice cream and many other dairy products are made in US. But lots of nonperishables, canned and frozen veggies, fruit juices, etc are not.

We don't freak out about, say, eating canned pears from China if those are the only ones available, but if we can find US-grown stuff that's canned/frozen here -- I'm willing to pay a little more.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> My daughter works for Kroger, and she's in "Dairy". When the Darigold truck comes in they have all the brands, from the same dairy outside of town. Same milk, with Darigold, Albertson's, Kroger/Smith's, Wal-mart, etc., on the labels. The driver laughs about people who won't buy one brand or another.
> 
> I don't know that other foods (cereal, canned goods, etc.) do things the same way.


I talked to a guy that worked in a veggie packing plant ... name brands & off names were both packed at the same plant ...

He also added he would not eat anything that came out of that plant ... He had a very large garden.:wave:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Andi said:


> I talked to a guy that worked in a veggie packing plant ... name brands & off names were both packed at the same plant ...
> 
> He also added he would not eat anything that came out of that plant ... He had a very large garden.:wave:


But, I'll bet if he worked in a 3rd world packing plant, he'd wash his hands when he was done working rather than before. 

We often buy off brands, we just prefer they are produced and packed in good ole US of A.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Produced and packed in good ole US of A. - not so easy now a days.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've toured some pretzel and chip plants, it worked the same way. Several different brands were filled from the same belts.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> "So I got a half-price membership? I'm still amazed over it."
> 
> Never be amazed at the laziness of the American worker. That's one reason we are in this jam to start with.


Not so ... Costco gives out two cards for the price... they really don't care if your in the same house or not.. I get a card every year and always offer the second to a friend..

My beef with both Sam's and Costco is the having to stop at the door to prove I paid for my stuff... never have to do that anyplace else.. bites my Ass !! the way the place is laid out you can't get to the exit door without going thru the check out.. I'm honest and resent being treated like a thief !


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Not so ... Costco gives out two cards for the price... they really don't care if your in the same house or not.. I get a card every year and always offer the second to a friend..


Their written rules for membership says that the second cardholder must be a household member of the account holder. Obviously they don't enforce that, since my friend/neighbor had a different last name and different address on her driver's license.

But it is in their rules, whether they "don't care" or not. Check their website for membership information.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Other things, like sugar, are cheaper are Wally. Right now it's $11.50 for 25 lbs. of white sugar there. I'll have to take a look at the bags next time I'm there and see if it's beet sugar or cane sugar. Appreciate the heads-up on that, Emerald.


Oops. I messed up and missed Emerald's post. I picked up 100# of that sugar at WM yesterday. I'm a novice in the culinary uses of sugar (1 5# bag would last me a lifetime). Can you educate me on the difference?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I use beet sugar and cane sugar the same- they work well in all of my recipes so I haven't noticed anything but a difference in smell between the two. Beet sugar does have an odd smell to it that cane sugar does not. I do think tho that when using it to make hard candy that beet sugar is more fragile when done compared to cane sugar, but I don't have any other proof of that than what I see when I make candy for the holidays.
I am also not saying to only use one over the other I am just not into any of the GMO tampered with foods and try to avoid them.
:ranton:
But a few years ago they started trial using GMO sugar beets here in MI (I used to buy only Pioneer sugar as it is made here in MI, but not now) I switched to cane sugar only and that is about the same time the prices went from $1.70 or so for 5lbs to $2.50 and steadily gone up from there.
I will never trust the GMO foods -they have not been around that long and have not been tested to *my *satisfaction for sure. The more Monsatano protests that it is fine and to use it, use it, use it The more I want to blow up their plants!(yet they sue farmers that have had pollen blow over saying that they were using their GMO without permission) -It also seems that the Bee problem of colony collapse seems to start about the same time too. You know the old saying too good to be true--well GMO is not the miracle that it is claimed to be.:rantoff:
But Lucky for us here in MI they just banned the GMO sugar beets in favor of plain ol' sugar beets and in a couple years the beet sugar should be back to normal. :congrat:
If you don't eat that much sugar than the 100lbs that you have will probably take you years to eat and I wouldn't worry too much about it. In the Ol' :shtf: world- any sugar GMO or beet or cane will be like gold!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> We avoid buying off-brand food from the discount grocery stores if we have a choice. I'd rather pay 10 to 20 % more for stuff grown in US than consume God-knows-what from Mexico, Indonesia, China or some other 3rd world $hithole that uses pesticides and other chemicals that we can't even legally possess here in America, much less spray it on our veggies -- then eat it.


 Go to a cannery someday and watch them run off a couple hundred thousand LIbbys, then a couple hundred thousand Grand Union, then a couple hundred thousand Price Chopper, then a couple hundred thousand Green Giant ect.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Emerald.

I did some checking on their sugar.
The answers about it being cane or beet (and if beet, GMO) are not straight forward.
Walmart.com: Great Value: Pure Sugar, 25 Lb: Baking


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Thanks Emerald.
> 
> I did some checking on their sugar.
> The answers about it being cane or beet (and if beet, GMO) are not straight forward.
> Walmart.com: Great Value: Pure Sugar, 25 Lb: Baking


I don't know about your state, but here they are supposed to put on there where it is from and if it is beet sugar or cane. The walmart stuff here says beet the last time I looked but I can't remember if I looked at where it was from.

It is just my luck that I am a foodie! The more I read and research what in is foods that are prepacked the more I am learning to make more stuff from scratch!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, the more I read labels, the more I'm glad we produce most of our own food!

I looked at the Wal-mart link, then went to look at the bag of Great value sugar I bought there. It only says "sugar" and according to their website that means it could be either and maybe both cane and beet sugar. They say it only specifies it if the bag contains only one or the other by itself. I guess that means I probably have a mixture.

They DO say, though, that if beet sugar is used, it IS GMO. 

So...from now on I'll pay more and make sure my sugar states clearly what is in it, and I'll stick to cane sugar. We're trying to switch more and more to honey, which we buy from a local small-time producer.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> Go to a cannery someday and watch them run off a couple hundred thousand LIbbys, then a couple hundred thousand Grand Union, then a couple hundred thousand Price Chopper, then a couple hundred thousand Green Giant ect.


Yup. And all those are products of *America*.

You can bet they are not the same quality product as those grown, produced and processed in Mexico, or China, or Indonesia, or Nicaraqua, or Korea...............et al........ where environmental laws are nonexistent, including regs prohibiting the use of many pesticides with dangerous residual qualities.

Off brands are fine with me -- if they are produced and processed in USA, when we can find them.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I think what he was saying is that almost all 'factories' where mass-processed food is prepared have fairly low standards, especially for discerning members of this forum 

but I do agree that I would much rather 'buy American' when possible


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Even that label can be misleading...

Does the "Made in the USA" label mean the food was grown domestically, or does it just mean the jars, cans and pouches were packed in the U.S.?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Even that label can be misleading...
> 
> Does the "Made in the USA" label mean the food was grown domestically, or does it just mean the jars, cans and pouches were packed in the U.S.?


Very true, good question.

I agree with horseman, buy American. Especially when it comes to food. Second best might be our Canadian friends? Hey guys up there, are your standards similar to the U.S. when it comes to pesticides, herbicides, etc.?

Fortunately, we produce at least 80% of what we eat. But you know, even those eggs we gather in the henhouse aren't yet "organic". Our hens get to free range during the 4 or 5 months there's actually stuff for them to eat way up here in the north, with just a bit of supplemental grain, and all grain the rest of the year. Lord knows what is sprayed on that grain, or if it's grown with GMO seed. Each year we get more of our own grain for them, but we also need it for in the house for us. So we're not there yet.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

watch the things that say packaged in the USA, it means that they came from other countries in large containers and was repackaged here in smaller packages


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> watch the things that say packaged in the USA, it means that they came from other countries in large containers and was repackaged here in smaller packages


Pretty slimy, huh?  The other common label (Aldis is notorious for this) is "Distributed by" in such and such a city in US.

We are lucky here in PA. Lots of packing plants that grow their own produce.

America in decline...............


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Their written rules for membership says that the second cardholder must be a household member of the account holder. Obviously they don't enforce that, since my friend/neighbor had a different last name and different address on her driver's license.
> 
> But it is in their rules, whether they "don't care" or not. Check their website for membership information.


It's in their favor to have the two membership cards in 2 different homes... twice the sales!!

Still bites my Azz to get "checked" at the door...


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's an old trick. I understand that is any part of the assembly process is done in America, than the company can label the product made in America. Several companies would make items, say a shirt for example over seas and ship it here to have a tag stitched on and call it American made. I don't know if they ever closed the lope hole.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

In MI they have to allow non members to buy alcohol without having a membership.
now does it bite your a$$ when the walmart and meijer stores have greeters who have to say hi to you ya too?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Emerald said:


> In MI they have to allow non members to buy alcohol without having a membership.


here they have to let non-members get prescriptions &/or pharmacy items


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

It looks like they're just saying hi, but they are watching for fraudulent returns. Crackheads will walk the parking lot looking for fresh receipts, go inside boost the item on the receipt and return it for cash. Just like those people at the door on the way out. They should be making sure that you didn't take the $25 file cabinet out of the box, fill it with DVD's and laptops then try to leave. 

Don't get made at them, get made at the dirt bags that have been ripping off the stores.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't have a problem with store security because it is to our benefit to help keep prices down. I saw a lady go to the prescription dept., have her perscription filled, said she would pay for it up front with her other merchandise. Instead as soon as she was out of site of the drugist she took the perscription out of the bag and dropped it in her purse, throwing the bag and ticket listing the price in the trash. What would you have done.


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

I hope you reported her to store security before she had the chance to leave the store. Thievery chaps my hide.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

My son and I share a "Sam" card.His names is different than mine and we live in different states.
As does my daughter...Had to get her a seperate card as they only allow one family member.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

O.K. the made in the USA stuff.I know some people will scream on this one...As you all know I am a Merchant Marine.I usually try to work military ships ...but sometimes I work the cargo end,which includes car carriers..You can NOT believe the hundreds and hundreds of so called American made cars that we pick up overseas and bring back to the US.There are lots and more lots filled with GMC,Fords etc. so when my son gives me $hit about my Toyota,I tell him over and over..just because they say it's American made doesn't mean that it is....I'm sorry to say.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

sailaway said:


> I'm a Mfg. Rep. and wont do wm, Kroger in my town has 4.6oz of Crest TP 10 for $10.00, time to stock up. Stores in my area compete well against wm, it's just the sheeple who are conditioned to go there.


I haven't paid for toothpaste in YEARS. Meijers has double coupons to 50cents so 10 for $10 with the eleventh free.........90 cents each and double coupon for $1 off. YEP...........They pay ME 10 cents a tube to take it out of their store.

Made $5 on deodorants the other day when they had double coupon up to $1.


----------

